# Turned Ice Cream Scoop



## Daris (Apr 16, 2012)

Here is one that I made recently. This Ice Cream Scoop kit project was a lot of fun to make. It was really easy, and can be done in about an hour.






As always you can check out my site over at woodlogger.com 
For more pictures/videos of what I'm doing in my shop, or if you want to check out a list of free project plans.


----------

